# mélységesen tisztel



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Ma reggel hallottam a rádióban: Boccaccio _mélységesen tisztelte_ Petrarcát.
Amikor a "mélységes"-nél tartottak, megdöbbentem, mert azt hittem, hogy úgy fog folytatódni: megvetette, utálta vagy valami hasonló.

A "mélyen tisztelt" nekem jól hangzik, de a "mélységesen tisztelt" nem. 
Szerintetek felcserélhető a kettő?


----------



## francisgranada

Néhányszor elmondtam magamban: úgy tűnik nem sérti a fülemet, inkább "szuperlativuszként" érzékelem. De azért nem mondanám, hogy "simán" felcserélhető. 

Viszont el tudom képzelni, hogy a te helyedben spontán én is inkább valami negatívat vártam volna ...


----------

